
Ask HN: What do you use for personal document management and archival? - kitsunesoba
Recently, I have reached the point in one&#x27;s life where the various important documents one has to keep for one reason or another have begun to pile up. Until now, they&#x27;ve been few enough in number to not require any particular form of management and any risk of losing papers while moving was small. Slowly but surely they&#x27;ve become more cumbersome to deal with, which has lead me to look into some kind of digital document management. The idea of scanning, indexing, and discarding all except a handful of things where the original physical copy matters is appealing.<p>I&#x27;ve heard some people use Evernote for this purpose, but the idea of entrusting what will eventually accumulate into vast amounts of sensitive documents to a third-party cloud service which is used by many others for the same purpose doesn&#x27;t sit too well with me. It&#x27;s just too juicy of a target. Evernote is also &quot;less than svelte&quot; and it seems less than wise to lock all of that up behind a closed source service that could easily go belly up or otherwise lock me out.<p>So this leads me to the question in the title. What do people here use for this kind of thing?
======
pwg
KISS

Local Filesystem - hierarchical directory names that make sense to you

Meaningful filenames (with the appropriate date of the item up front in
ISO8601 format).

